# Aree di sosta and washing clothes



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, I wish I'd been told that you shouldn't hang out your washing on an aree di sosta a few hours ago!

Now I've Googled it I find the camping table and chair shouldn't be outside either. Damn! It's only the second one we've stayed on and no-one complained about our washing last time at Lecce. I guess it's because this one is smack bang in the town.

The attendant has said leave it out tonight, but take it all in tomorrow - but it'll still be wet. What fun!

Lesley, from Alberobello xx


----------

